# Interview dress code



## malov (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi all, I`m new to this forum but thanks for all the info you are sharing!

I`m having an interview in Abu Dhabi with a large aerospace company.

Well, I would want some pointers - should I go for a suit or more shirt and tie?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Suit


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you have a well-made suit that fits properly wear that, if not, don't. Nothing worse than an ill-fitting shiny suit.


----------



## malov (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for inputs, I`ll bring the suit then. I guess you can`t go wrong with that - at least it`s not shiny!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

shiny suit no, shiny shoes yes  Good luck with the interview!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah I think it's obvious you have to come in a business like outfit, jeans, shorts, a tshirt and sandals are not going to cut it 

Basically you need something that makes you look like you aren't a mess and professional


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Suit of course


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

malov said:


> I`m having an interview in Abu Dhabi with a large aerospace company.


Hmmm, can you share which one? (I work for a company with "Aerospace" in its' name. )


----------



## android (Dec 11, 2010)

DubaiATC said:


> Hmmm, can you share which one? (I work for a company with "Aerospace" in its' name. )


That’s cool; I did not know there is an aerospace industry in Dubai, And of course stick to the suit, I notice here in Dubai, people care very too much to your look.


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

I think with job interviews it's always the more formal the better.. suit..
and good luck! ))


----------



## Zackary (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah you cant go wrong with a suit really! Have you had the interview? If so, how did it go?


----------



## malov (Mar 7, 2011)

I haven`t been down yet, it will be soon. Will let you know how it goes.

And yes, the company has "aerospace" in its name 

However, I am following the unrest in the arab world with great interest, are there any threads worth following in here? I understand that UAE so far is not that exposed, yet.

How is the mood there?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

"Dress for the job that you want" - that's always been my motto. 

The UAE is fine so far and I don't think the unrest will trickle down here. Let's just hope that Bahrain calms down soon.

Good luck with your job interview


----------



## malov (Mar 7, 2011)

I made it and got the offer. Now I can`t help thinking if it is common to negotiate the salary a bit or if I should accept it as is. The total looks alright me thinks.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

malov said:


> I made it and got the offer. Now I can`t help thinking if it is common to negotiate the salary a bit or if I should accept it as is. The total looks alright me thinks.


Congratulations! 

There is no harm in negotiating. The worse that they could do is refuse to increase the offer.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree with Maz and Congratulations!


----------

